# Dental Mouth Guard



## fatbono (Aug 18, 2015)

I was hoping someone living in La Paz BCS could advise me as to a place I could get a basic 'boil and bite' mouth guard. I am a terrible night time teeth grinder and the only mouth guard I brought to La Paz, when I moved here a month ago, accidentally went into the dryer.

I have searched all the usual places - Walmart, Mega, Chedui, DAX (both in the pharmacy and sporting goods section) to no avail.

I just want a cheap over the counter 'boil and bite' night guard. 
If anyone has a suggestion my dental health and I would be very grateful.

Cheers
Fatbono (Canuck living in La Paz)


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

fatbono said:


> I was hoping someone living in La Paz BCS could advise me as to a place I could get a basic 'boil and bite' mouth guard. I am a terrible night time teeth grinder and the only mouth guard I brought to La Paz, when I moved here a month ago, accidentally went into the dryer.
> 
> I have searched all the usual places - Walmart, Mega, Chedui, DAX (both in the pharmacy and sporting goods section) to no avail.
> 
> ...


Try to find a "sporting goods" store...ask people. They should sell them to soccer players. Good luck.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Boil and bite mouth guards are also used in Tae Kwon Do, which is also a popular sport in Mexico. If you Google "Taekwondo La Paz BCS" you should find some TKD gyms. They may be able to help if you don't find it at a sporting goods store.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why not enquire at a local dental office? They would certainly know, or might even have them.


----------

